# Lost Kokotat PFD on Arkansas River



## RiverHippie (Jan 14, 2015)

*probably stolen


----------



## taners (Jun 11, 2011)

So you lost your unlabeled gear when it bounced out of the trailer. Bummer. $2 sharpie could have really saved you some loot.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## racerx (Sep 25, 2007)

taners said:


> So you lost your unlabeled gear when it bounced out of the trailer. Bummer. $2 sharpie could have really saved you some loot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


no guarantee on that. could be stolen.


----------

